# Steam Won't Load



## Sagex0x (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG I tried everything and Steam Won't Load.. I Double Click the icon on my Desktop, and it appears to load with the hourglass animation. But after some waiting nothing appears, yet I see the Process "Steam.exe" running in my task manager when I press Ctrl+Alt+Delete. I did virus scans with HijackThis, Ad-Aware Pro SE and AVG, and it still refuses to work, I have no idea what my problem is. God I reinstalled windows and did a repair install as well today but no luck. I also did notice some page redirections whenever I search on google for I.e. "boots" the link I press is redirected to some poker site. Is this a form of spyware? And why hasn't my protection software detected it?


----------



## Tekker (Jun 4, 2007)

try uninstalling steam then do a fresh restall


----------



## Sagex0x (Jun 5, 2007)

I've tried uninstalling many times about 5+ times and reinstalling, but i figured out the solution. It was some hidden adware/spyware/trojans on my computer that even AVG, Ad-Aware SE and Windows Defender did not pick up. I used something called FixWareOut and now steam loads and i can play my games. =)


----------

